
Information Theoretic Learning Auto-Encoders - guifortaine
https://github.com/cnel/itl-ae
======
goldenkey
Very poorly documented. I could not figure out what the goal of the project is
although it sounds like a codec that uses machine learning.

~~~
daveguy
Not affiliated, but I found the paper. First link to gitxiv is the abstract of
a paper on arxiv. Here is the paper with more detail:

[http://arxiv.org/abs/1603.06653](http://arxiv.org/abs/1603.06653)

